# Silver maple hf



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a silver maple hf. Beside the hollow form is two bud vases to help dress it up. Mitch


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very PRETTY!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Missed this one Mitch. Nice one, I like that. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mitch,

You are awaking my itch.... that is not a good thing   

Very nice piece!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Nice of you. 
Bob long as it's an itch, no problem. Scratch that itch once, your in trouble. Mitch


----------

